# Primavera



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

Any members riding the Primavera this Sunday the 17th? One of the best ride one the east side of the bay.


----------



## platypus (Mar 26, 2005)

My wife and I will be doing the 70k loop.


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

Looking forward to the Sunol cookie stop and the views of Calaveras Reservoir


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

rfrancisco said:


> Any members riding the Primavera this Sunday the 17th? One of the best ride one the east side of the bay.


I've done this ride a number of times. It goes thru two of my favorite places to ride, Calaveras and Palomares. You get that on the 100K. But man, if you do the full century, you get to do the drag from Pleasanton to Altamont Pass, which is just that, a drag. Hey, look, there's another cement plant! Or is that the same one?


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Don't forget about the Mt. Hamilton Challenge on the 30th.*

http://hillsidegraphics.com/hamilton-challenge/index.html

It's only $15, and nobody complains about the food.


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*Love the wall...*

On Calaveras, always a challenge to climb and not walk it  . Hope the wind is not blowing thru the Dublin grade while climbing it, then the last climb out of Palomares Canyon Rd. See you all there. Rick


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

*windy*

The weather forecast is for 17mph winds in the afternoon, blowing west-to-east over Altamont and Patterson Passes. I guess they put those windmills there for a reason.

Another nice east bay century is the Grizzly Peak Century on May 1: http://www.grizzlypeakcyclists.org/century/


----------

